# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Παιδιά καλησπέρα έχασα τον Ρίνγκο

## Oldjohn

σημερα κατα της 2.30 το μεσημέρι  βγήκα εξω στο μπαλκόνι  να κανω τσιγαρο ειχα αφήσει την σήτα ανοιχτή και εκει που καθόμουν βλεπω τον ρινγκο να βγενει στο μπαλκόνι  παω να τον πιάσω αλλα κανει ενα σαλτο και πεταει,ετσι κατεβενω με την μια κατω και αρχίζω να τον ψαχνω τον ακουσα κανα 2-3 φορες και τον ειδα που πέταγε έκανε γύρες αλλα ηταν πολυ ψηλά του φοναζα και δεν κατεβενε  σε μια φαση αφου ειχα διανύσει κανα 2 χιλομετρα σε αποσταση εχασα τα ίχνη καθώς ουτε τον ακουγα αλλα ουτε και τον εβελεπα γιατι ηταν μπροστα μια μεγαλη πολυκατοικία ... γύρισα πισω τρεχνοτας , πηρα το μηχανάκι και άρχισα να τον ψαχνω απο το μερος που εχασα τα ίχνη του αλλα οι προσπαθιες μου δεν φεραν αποτελεσματα μόλις τωρα γύρισα σπιτι και ειμαι απίστευτα απογοειτευμενος και στεναχοριμενος δεν ξερω τι να κανω θελω την βοήθεια σας μενω αργυρουπολη αλλα εφτασα μεχρι αλιμο προς ηλιουπολη

----------


## TZANNSPY

Κρίμα, μακάρι να τον βρεις...
Μιλάς για το κοκατίλ του avatar;
Έχω στην βεράντα -μεταξύ άλλων- ένα ζευγάρι κοκατίλ, αν τα ακούσει και φτάσει μέχρι εδώ η χάρη του και φυσικά καταφέρω να το πιάσω, θα ενημερώσω...
Περιοχή Άνω Καλαμάκι...

----------


## panagiotis k

Λυπάμαι πολύ........Ταίρι είχε ???? Αν είχε να το έβγαζες στο μπαλκόνι μήπως και το άκουγε..........

----------


## Oldjohn

το κοκατιλακι ειναι αυτο

----------


## Oldjohn

ειναι πολυ ημερο παιδια αν ερθει σε καποιον θα του ανεβει στο χερι μονο του μακάρι να βρεθεί ειμαι χάλια ποσο ανεύθυνος νιώθω αυτη την στιγμή

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αν είναι ήρεμο όπως λες είναι θέμα χρόνου να το βρει κάποιος. Το θέμα είναι μην το γραπωσει καμιά γάτα. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Πώς έγινε; Σου ξέφυγε και βγήκε στο μπαλκόνι τελικά;

Λοιπόν, πρέπει να κάνεις συγκεκριμένες κινήσεις και από εκεί και πέρα ελπίζεις. Αρχικά, βγάλε το κλουβί του στο μπαλκόνι με ανοιχτή την πόρτα, τροφή και νερό. Επίσης φτιάξε μία πρόχειρη αφισούλα, γράφοντας ότι χάθηκε, ότι είναι εξημερωμένο και έρχεται στο χέρι και το τηλέφωνό σου. Βάλε το σε κτηνιατρεία ή pet shop, κυρίως στις αλυσίδες που είναι πιο γνωστά, ή σε κεντρικά σημεία. Έτσι αν το βρει κάποιος άνθρωπος και δει αφίσες του και επιθυμεί να στο δώσει, σίγουρα θα μπορέσει να σε βρει. 

Ελπίζω να βρεθεί ο Ρίνγκο!!!

----------


## Oldjohn

αυριο το πρωι θα παω να το κανω και αυτο, και μετα θα ξανα ψαξω στης περιοχες αργυρουπολη αλυμος ηλιουπολη

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

https://m.facebook.com/groups/192990...53873372526196 Καλλιθέα βρήκαν το πουλάκι αυτό. Το δικό σου είναι;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Μακαρι, να ειναι το δικο σου πουλακι , το παραπάνω...ευχομαι το καλύτερο.
Ενημερωσε μας......

----------


## TZANNSPY

Παιδιά, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο φίλος το έχασε σήμερα και αυτό στην Καλλιθέα το βρήκαν προχθές...

----------


## Oldjohn

> https://m.facebook.com/groups/192990...53873372526196 Καλλιθέα βρήκαν το πουλάκι αυτό. Το δικό σου είναι;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


οχι μαργαριτα δεν ειναι το δικο ειναι ομως παρομοιο

----------


## Cristina

Πω πω...ρε Πανο.........
Εύχομαι να βρεθεί!!!!

Κοιτα, στην άφησα που θα κανεις, καλά θα ήταν να αναφέρεις ότι δίνετε ανταμοιβή. Οποιος το βρει και δεν τι θέλει είτε θα το χαρίσει είτε θα το πουλήσει.

Αύριο το πρωί έχω δουλίτσα στην Ηλιούπολη και θα ρίξω μια ματιά. Αν θες βοήθεια μετά τις 2 μμ , να μου πεις. Μένουμε κοντά και αν θες οτιδήποτε μου λες. Σου στέλνω με πμ το κινητό μου.
Εύχομαι παρα πολύ να είσαι τυχερός να το βρεις!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Kριμα, ελπιζω να βρεθει το πουλακι.

----------


## Oldjohn

> Πω πω...ρε Πανο.........
> Εύχομαι να βρεθεί!!!!
> 
> Κοιτα, στην άφησα που θα κανεις, καλά θα ήταν να αναφέρεις ότι δίνετε ανταμοιβή. Οποιος το βρει και δεν τι θέλει είτε θα το χαρίσει είτε θα το πουλήσει.
> 
> Αύριο το πρωί έχω δουλίτσα στην Ηλιούπολη και θα ρίξω μια ματιά. Αν θες βοήθεια μετά τις 2 μμ , να μου πεις. Μένουμε κοντά και αν θες οτιδήποτε μου λες. Σου στέλνω με πμ το κινητό μου.
> Εύχομαι παρα πολύ να είσαι τυχερός να το βρεις!


ναι αστα να πανε χριστινα  επαθα μεγαλη ζημια, οκ ριξε μια ματια εκει γυρο οπου θα εισαι και αν ειναι σε περνω τηλ, αν και εγω λεω να βγω απο το σπιτι οταν θα χαραζει  να παω να τον ψαξω πιστευω οτι ειναι η καλητερη ωρα γιατι ειναι απο το μεσημερι εξω και θα πειναει οποτε θα ειναι προς αναζητησει τροφης ευχομαι να τον βρω αυριο

----------


## Esmi

Ωχ, λυπάμαι πολύ  :sad:  Εύχομαι να βρεθεί το πουλάκι!

----------


## IscarioTis

Πανο θετικες σκεψεις και μην ανχγωνεσαι ειχα παθει το ιδιο με την καναρα μου αλλα για καλη μου τυχη πηγε στο κλουβι με τον αρσενικο
οποτε οπως ειπαν τα παιδια πιο πανω βγαλε το κλουβι νερο φαγητο,αμα ειχε ταιρι εχεις πιο πολλες πιθανοτητες να ερθει  :Big Grin: 
παντως θετικες σκεψεις ειναι το καλυτερο
Ολα καλα θα πανε

----------


## Oldjohn

δύστυχος μέχρι τώρα τιποτα....

----------


## geo_ilion

Ελπιζω να βρεθει ο παπαγαλος σου βαλε και μια αγγελια στο  http://www.parrotalert.com/

----------


## xrisam

Μακάρι να βρεθεί το μικρούλι. Μην απελπίζεσαι πολλά πουλάκια μελών μας βρέθηκαν. Βάλε άφισσες παντού, ρώτα και σε γειτονικά σπίτια που εχουν ήδη πουλακια.

----------


## Oldjohn

έχω βάλει πάρα πολλές αφίσες με την φωτογραφια του, έψαξα από το πρωί 6.40 μέχρι της 12 το μεσημέρι και ξανά στης 2 μέχρι τώρα αλλά τιποτα ρώτησα κόσμο δεν άκουσε κάνεις τιποτα και κάνεις δεν είδε

----------


## Efthimis98

Δυστυχώς είναι δύσκολο όσο αυξάνονται οι μέρες να έχεις θετικές εξελίξεις, αυτό είναι η πραγματικότητα. Όμως μην απελπίζεσαι, υπάρχουν πάντα πιθανότητες να βρεθεί ακόμη και εβδομάδες μετά. Ειδικά αν τον έχει βρει κάποιος και δει τις αφίσες σου. Εύχομαι ξανά ό,τι καλύτερο προπάντων για τον Ρίνγκο.

----------


## mai_tai

Γυρνα τα πετ σοπ φιλε μου μηπως καποιος το βρηκε κ το αφησε  εκει...-τοιχοκολλησε κ σε ποιο μακρινες περιοχες κ ειδικα σε πλατειες -παρκα..!Επειδη ειμαι παθων..σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να το βρεις το μικρουλι σου συντομα!!!

----------


## Oldjohn

> Γυρνα τα πετ σοπ φιλε μου μηπως καποιος το βρηκε κ το αφησε  εκει...-τοιχοκολλησε κ σε ποιο μακρινες περιοχες κ ειδικα σε πλατειες -παρκα..!Επειδη ειμαι παθων..σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να το βρεις το μικρουλι σου συντομα!!!


εχω βάλει αφίσες και στα πετ σοπ ,αλλα ποιο πολλές εχω βαλει εκει που τον ειδα τελευταία φόρα οπου και έψαξα κιόλα, εσυ τελικά το είχες βρει το δικο σου;

----------


## Oldjohn

τίποτα και σήμερα πήγα ξανά έψαξα άλλα τίποτα ρώτησα ανθρώπους ,πήγα σε σπίτια με πουλιά άλλα τιποτα ,κανένας δεν είδε και δεν ξέρει τίποτα ..... αυτό που με στεναχώρησε πολύ είναι ότι σε κάποια μέρη δεν υπήρχαν ούτε οι αφίσες που είχα βάλει,μικρή σημασία έχει αυτό βέβαια αλλά.... γιατί να το κάνουν αυτό...

ο γλυκούλης μου ο Ρινγκο  Όταν ήταν μια σταλίτσα  στους πρώτους μήνες της ζωούλας του ....

----------


## Cristina

Εκεί που λείπουν οι αφίσες είναι σε μία περιοχή ή είναι διάσπαρτα;
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιος θα το έκανε αυτό, μόνο αν είναι τίποτα παιδάκια που δεν έχουν και πολύ μυαλό...

----------


## Oldjohn

παιδιά όποιος μπορεί και θέλει να κανει αλλη μια κοινοποίηση την φωτογραφια στα μέσα κοινωνική δικτυώσεις...    
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Efthimis98

Πάνο υπάρχει κάποιο νέο;

----------


## Oldjohn

παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον και την συμπαράσταση που προσφέρατε με τοις κοινοποιήσεις, δυστυχώς δεν βρεθηκε το παπαγαλάκι μου και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι αλλο, ελπίζω τουλάχιστον ότι έχει βρει κάποιο αλλο σπίτι και είναι καλά, δεν θα το ξεχάσω πότε θα είναι πάντα στην καρδιά μου...
θα συνεχίσω να μπαίνω στο φόρουμ και θα προσκαλώ κόσμο να μπει γιατί πραγματικά έμαθα πάρα πολλά από εσάς και σας είμαι ευγνώμων. Σας ευχαριστώ  :Happy: 
και μια εικόνα από το κουκλάκι  μου για να τον θυμόμαστε...

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα βρε Πάνο. Από τη φωτογραφία και μόνο φαίνεται πόσο τον αγαπούσες και τον πρόσεχες. Εύχομαι να τον έχει βρει τουλάχιστον κάποιος άλλος, εξίσου άξιος με εσένα.

----------


## Oldjohn

> Κρίμα βρε Πάνο. Από τη φωτογραφία και μόνο φαίνεται πόσο τον αγαπούσες και τον πρόσεχες. Εύχομαι να τον έχει βρει τουλάχιστον κάποιος άλλος, εξίσου άξιος με εσένα.


σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ Ευθύμη, ναι πράγματι το αγαπούσα πάρα πολύ αλλά έκανα το λάθος μου σαν πρωτάρης .... σκεφτομαι να δώσω το κλουβάκι του γιατί μου είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο να το βλέπω άδειο.. δεν είναι καμία υπερκατασκευη αλλά το εφτιαξα με πολύ αγάπη  θα το αφήσω έξω στο μπαλκόνι για λίγες μέρες ακόμα και μετά ίσως το βάλω στο φόρουμ...

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου. Συμβαίνει σε όλους, νομίζεις δεν συμβαίνει σε κάθε πρωτάρη; Εδώ συμβαίνει σε ανθρώπους που εκτρέφουν χρόνια πουλιά. Δεν είναι λάθος, ήταν απλώς μία άτυχη στιγμή. Και μην χαρίσεις το κλουβί, ίσως στο μέλλον ξανά αποφασίσεις να αποκτήσεις κάποιο πουλάκι... μην απογοητεύεσαι τόσο εύκολα! Συνέχισε να προσπαθείς για το καλύτερο, όχι μόνο εδώ, αλλά γενικά πάντα στη ζωή σου!

----------


## Esmi

Πολύ ωραία τα λόγια του Ευθύμη και έχει απόλυτο δίκιο, μην απογοητεύεσαι!! Να μην το βάζεις κάτι και να ξέρεις ότι κάθε εμπόδιο που εμφανίζεται στο δρόμο μας είναι σίγουρα για να μας κάνει καλύτερους!

----------


## lagoudakis

οταν διαβαζω τετοια μου χαλαει η διαθεση....το ειδα και στο fb το ποστ σου,μακαρι να γινει ενα θαυμα,μονο η σκεψη οτι ειναι εξω μονο του σε τρελαινει,κανεις να μην το ζησει αυτο

----------


## Cristina

Πανό, μην το δώσεις το κλουβί! Λαθοι κάνουμε όλοι! Και μαθαίνουμε από αυτά! Όσο προσεκτικοί και να ήμαστε, κάτι θα πάει στραβά! 
Δεν θα ήθελες να πάρεις άλλο κοκατιλ;

----------


## Soulaki

Θα συμφωνήσω με τα παιδιά...κρατά το κλουβάκι, εξάλλου μπορεί να γυρίσει, σε λίγες μέρες......μην απελπίζεσαι.......ολοι χάνουν πουλιά, εμενα μου έφυγε το καναρινι, Ευτυχως μεσα στο σαλόνι......και να φανταστείς, οτι ούτε που ειχα φανταστεί, οτι αυτός ο μικρούλης χωράει ανάμεσα στο παρτάκι του κλουβιού, και του χεριού μου, το κενό.
Θα μπορούσα να ήμουν στην αυλή.......και Αντε γεια μετα......
Με τον καιρό, ίσως θελήσεις να παρεις ενα άλλο πουλακι, αν δεν βρεθεί.....

----------


## Oldjohn

πραγματικά έχασα τον παπαγάλο μου αλλά έκανα φίλους, σας ευχαριστώ για το κουράγιο που μου δίνετε με τα ωραία σας λογία... οσο για αλλο πουλάκι μου πέρασε μια φορά να πάρω αλλά είπα ακόμα δεν το έχασα ψάχνω να το αντικαταστήσω; και έτσι μου έφυγε.. το κλουβι έλεγα να το δώσω γιατί ακόμα είμαι πολύ στεναχωρημενος και όταν το βλέπω κλαίω σαν μικρο παιδάκι... αλλά μετά από αυτά που μου είπατε ίσως να το ξανά σκεφτώ,  και το κρατήσω το κλουβι ,  και ίσως αργότερα σας παρουσιάσω κάποιο αλλο παπαγαλάκι εδώ στο φόρουμ, (αλλά μάλλον θα είναι πολύ αργότερα)....

----------


## lagoudakis

σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα χωρις να εχω αντιμετωπισει τετοιο θεμα,εδω εγω παω στο δωματιο και κοιταω 2 lovebird που εχω καθε λιγο να δω τι κανουν και αν ειναι καλα

----------


## Oldjohn

ναι άστα να πάνε φοβερό δέσιμο είχαμε με το αλανάκι μου να τα προσέχεις συνέχεια  :Happy:

----------


## Esmi

Ότι θα χρειάζεσαι πάντως εμείς θα είμαστε εδω!!

----------


## Oldjohn

> Ότι θα χρειάζεσαι πάντως εμείς θα είμαστε εδω!!


σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πατριωτάκι  να σε καλα.

----------


## jk21

> πραγματικά έχασα τον παπαγάλο μου αλλά έκανα φίλους, σας ευχαριστώ για το κουράγιο που μου δίνετε με τα ωραία σας λογία... οσο για αλλο πουλάκι μου πέρασε μια φορά να πάρω αλλά είπα ακόμα δεν το έχασα ψάχνω να το αντικαταστήσω; και έτσι μου έφυγε.. το κλουβι έλεγα να το δώσω γιατί ακόμα είμαι πολύ στεναχωρημενος και όταν το βλέπω κλαίω σαν μικρο παιδάκι... αλλά μετά από αυτά που μου είπατε ίσως να το ξανά σκεφτώ,  και το κρατήσω το κλουβι ,  και ίσως αργότερα σας παρουσιάσω κάποιο αλλο παπαγαλάκι εδώ στο φόρουμ, (αλλά μάλλον θα είναι πολύ αργότερα)....


Πρωτη μου φορα ειπα ... γιατι να μην εκτρεφα παπαγαλους (cockatiel στην περιπτωση μας ) να σου εδινα 


κρατα δυο φρασεις ....


εκανα φιλους

σαν μικρο παιδακι


αυτο ειναι το 




και εισαι ενας λογος να συνεχιζω να προσπαθω για αυτο

----------


## Oldjohn

> Πρωτη μου φορα ειπα ... γιατι να μην εκτρεφα παπαγαλους (cockatiel στην περιπτωση μας ) να σου εδινα 
> 
> 
> κρατα δυο φρασεις ....
> 
> 
> εκανα φιλους
> 
> σαν μικρο παιδακι
> ...


σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κ Δημήτρη είστε ένας απίστευτος άνθρωπος που βοηθάτε καθημερινά πάρα πολύ κόσμο με τοις συμβουλές σας, μην σταματήσετε να το κάνετε (το GREEKBIRDCLUB είναι πραγματικα πολύ χρήσιμο για οποιονδήποτε έχει πουλάκι )  το εκτιμάω αφάνταστα αυτό που κάνετε εσείς και τα παιδιά εδώ μέσα, ο λόγος που είχα μπει στο φόρουμ ήταν οι απειρες απορίες που είχα για το παπαγαλάκι μου,και τα προβλήματα που είχε, και μου της λύσατε όλες,  εδώ μέσα από άσχετος με τα πουλάκια αποκόμισα πάρα πολλες γνώσεις και έμαθα πάρα πολλά.. σας είμαι ευγνώμον

----------


## jk21

αν ανατρεξεις λιγο πισω , θα δεις οτι τις αποριες σου τις ελυσαν αλλα μελη και θα τις λυνουν στα νεα μας μελη , πολυ περισσοτερα , οταν ολοι εσεις που αναγνωριζετε την αξια αυτης της παρεας , πανω απο προσωπα που ερχονται και παρερχονται , θα καταλαβετε οτι θα παραμενει σημαντικη , οσο εσεις την στηριζετε , την ζωντανευεται , την εμπλουτιζετε , την ανανεωνεται !

----------


## Soulaki

Παρε τον χρονο σου, και ισως μελλοντικα, παρεις καποιο αλλο.......
Εξαλλου ο χρονος ειναι ο καλυτερος γιατρος......εχω πει απειρες φορες, δεν θα ξαναπαρω ζωακι, επειδη ΄΄εχασα΄΄ καποιο αλλο...
Πιστεψε με, παλι παιρνω μετα απο καιρο....ειναι μικροβιο... :winky:

----------


## binary

Μην δωσεις το κλουβι ακομα. Κανε λιγο καιρο υπομονη και θα βρουμε αλλο πουλακι. Ισως μπορεσω να σου χαρισω εγω καποιο ημερο κοκατιλ ιδιο με το δικο σου. Σου στελνω PM με το κινητο μου.

----------


## Oldjohn

ναι ακριβός έτσι είναι κ Δημήτρη όπως τα λέτε.
σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Σουλα   για τα λόγια σου
Νεκτάριε σε παίρνω τηλ αν και δεν είμαι έτοιμος να πάρω πουλάκι ακόμα το σοκ μου είναι πολύ μεγάλο....
και μόνο που το είπες αυτό είναι σαν να μου το έδωσες πραγματικα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ..

----------


## xrisam

Μακάρι να βρεις τον φιλαράκο σου....και ο Αντώνης βρήκε την Λουκία. Η έστω να βρεθεί από καποιον που θα το φροντίζει όπως εσύ.

----------

